# Enough already



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

We're all Nissan guys guys here. We all have a common thread. Lets just stop with the BS already. We're better than that. 
I'll be the man and say that I may have said a few things that were wrong , but that's my reaction to someone telling me that the way I've been doing things for years is "wrong". There is no real right or wrong way to tune a car , except the way that causes it to blow up. Different cars respond better to different tuning methods , for instance the DSM guys typically tune for no knock. I was involved with DSMs for about 6 years before I bought my Z at the beginning of this last winter. Some guys use EGT , some use A/F.
I think it's wrong to criticize one tuning method over another , they all have their uses. So I'm apologizing to anyone I may have offended , we all have great cars here. Lets save the ass-kicking and shit talking for the non-Nissan drivers.

:cheers:


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

You da man. To show you my appreciation for your post, I'm giving you a non-gay, straighter than a pole :kiss:.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

:givebeer:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Pacifist!  

j/k... arguing on the internet is stupid... 

out of all this I think the lesson learned is that people should be slow to think that they are always right. :cheers:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Harris said:


> You da man. To show you my appreciation for your post, I'm giving you a non-gay, straighter than a pole :kiss:.


  Man , you better hope my wife didn't see that.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Cheers to you! :cheers:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

So who wants to come up and race me Saturday. :cheers:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Glad to see its all over. :cheers: :thumbup: Now dance and be Merry! :fluffy: :hal:


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> We're all Nissan guys guys here. We all have a common thread. Lets just stop with the BS already. We're better than that.
> I'll be the man and say that I may have said a few things that were wrong , but that's my reaction to someone telling me that the way I've been doing things for years is "wrong". There is no real right or wrong way to tune a car , except the way that causes it to blow up. Different cars respond better to different tuning methods , for instance the DSM guys typically tune for no knock. I was involved with DSMs for about 6 years before I bought my Z at the beginning of this last winter. Some guys use EGT , some use A/F.
> I think it's wrong to criticize one tuning method over another , they all have their uses. So I'm apologizing to anyone I may have offended , we all have great cars here. Lets save the ass-kicking and shit talking for the non-Nissan drivers.
> 
> :cheers:


Yes the DSM guys were kinda crude at first but with the advent of cheap wide bands they use those mostly now days. I am on a secret invite only DSM forum that Busher and all of the other top DSM guys are on so I know a lot about the latest DSM stuff.

I accept your appology. :cheers: 

Mike


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> Yes the DSM guys were kinda crude at first but with the advent of cheap wide bands they use those mostly now days. I am on a secret invite only DSM forum that Busher and all of the other top DSM guys are on so I know a lot about the latest DSM stuff.
> 
> I accept your appology. :cheers:
> 
> Mike


Yeah , I know the board you're talking about. Team NABR , right? I was on there up til about 2 years ago. On the public side. I kinda liked that board , no BS allowed. Serious FNG Pwnage there. :cheers:


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

ah man, since everbody's getting along now, i can't have any more cool stories about squirrels and brush fires. ah well, it's a hell of a lot better that this is resolved anyways. way to be guys, excellent work.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Yay me. My next negotiation project will be North Korea. :thumbup:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

OHHHH Can I sling the nukes can I! can I! Oh please let me pretty please! 

Rule number 1 when negotiating: Always have the bigger wang.
Rule number 2 when negotiating: Always have the power to back yourself up. (more power then the other guy LOTS MORE)
Rule number 3 when negotiating: Be really really intimidating.
Rule number 4 when negotiating: Make lots of threats before last resort.
Rule number 5 when negotiating: LAST RESORT; once all else has failed or you get sick of dealing with bastards NUKE THEM!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> OHHHH Can I sling the nukes can I! can I! Oh please let me pretty please!
> 
> Rule number 1 when negotiating: Always have the bigger wang.
> Rule number 2 when negotiating: Always have the power to back yourself up. (more power then the other guy LOTS MORE)
> ...


I dunno about wang , but I have :balls:


----------

